# 22" oder 24"? / 1600 vs. 1900 Auflösung / Kaufberatung



## GlockRoXx (5. Juli 2009)

*22" oder 24"? / 1600 vs. 1900 Auflösung / Kaufberatung*

Moin Mädels 

Ich habe nen großes Problem: Mein Kopf ist am qualmen! 

Ich habe derzeit nen 17 Zoll TFT und nen 17 Zoll Crt im Dualbetrieb.
Nun spiele ich mit dem Gedanken, den 17" TFT durch nen 22 oder 24" TFT zu ersetzen.

Nur kann ich mich nicht wirklich entscheiden ob 22 oder 24" ...entweder 1680x1050 oder 1900x1200. 
Ich habe mal in der PCGH gelesen, dass 1900er Auflösungen im Vergleich zu 1680 extrem viel mehr Leistung brauchen. 
Als 22" TFT stelle ich mir nach langer Recherche dieses Modell vor: LG Electronics Flatron L227WTP, 22", 1680x1050, VGA, DVI Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Als 24" Variante habe ich derzeit diesen im Blick: http://www.amazon.de/BenQ-G2411HD-F...hältnis/dp/tech-data/B001VHKVE6/ref=de_a_smtd

Was soll ich machen? 22 Zoll oder direkt 24 Zoll nehmen? Warten bis 24" günstiger werden?
Ich will ja nicht direkt wieder das Gefühl haben, der Monitor sei zu klein...
Wie ist das eig. beim Spielen? Ist 1680 genug oder ist die 1900er deutlich besser? Hat jemand Erfahrungen?
Was ist eig. mit den TFTs, die bei 22" ne 1900er Auflösung haben? Ist das Vorteilhaft? 

Ich hoffe auf Hilfe :S
Danke!


----------



## GlockRoXx (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: 22" oder 24"? / 1600 vs. 1900 Auflösung / Kaufberatung*

hat niemand nen plan? :S


----------



## Supanova93 (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: 22" oder 24"? / 1600 vs. 1900 Auflösung / Kaufberatung*

Also ich empfehle dir wärmstens den T220 von Samsung.
Einfach nur geil das Teil.



GlockRoXx schrieb:


> Ich will ja nicht direkt wieder das Gefühl haben, der Monitor sei zu klein...


Das wirst du bei dem T220 (22") ncih denken. Der ist riesig!


----------



## Da_Frank (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: 22" oder 24"? / 1600 vs. 1900 Auflösung / Kaufberatung*

Also ich hab etliche Freunde die auf nem 22" zocken, ich selber habe einen 24". So konnte ich schon oft vergleichen und ich finde die Größe macht nicht den Unterschied, sondern die Auflösung. Ich will die 1920x1200 nicht mehr missen. 22" wäre mir persöhnlich zu klein zum arbeiten und surfen, allerdings reicht zum zocken auch ein 22" aus. Wenn du von einem 17" auf 22" umsteigst wird dich selbst die größe mehr als umhaun.


----------



## blue eyeZ (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: 22" oder 24"? / 1600 vs. 1900 Auflösung / Kaufberatung*

Hallo!
Also ich bin auch von einem 17'' auf einen 22'' umgestiegen und sehr zufrieden damit. 
Zum Surfen, Zocken etc. reicht der Monitor (LG, Flatron W2242T) vollkommen aus.
Meine Auflösung ist auch 1680x1050.
Meiner Meinung nach ist diese Größe vollkommen ausreichend. Einen größeren Monitor würde ich mir nicht zulegen, da mich bei meinem jetztigen die Größe immer noch umhaut.


----------



## el barto (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: 22" oder 24"? / 1600 vs. 1900 Auflösung / Kaufberatung*

Außerdem ist die Auflösung eines 22" Bildschirms von deiner Graka (gehe mal von deiner sig aus) gut zu bewältigen, bei der 1900x 1200er Auflösung musst du sicherlich einige Details runterschrauben. 

Auch sind 22" schon sehr groß, vor allem wenn du von 17" wechselst. 

mfg el barto


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: 22" oder 24"? / 1600 vs. 1900 Auflösung / Kaufberatung*

ich kann dir ja nur wärmstens diesen P/L-Killer empfehlen: 

LG Electronics Flatron W2261VP, 22", 1920x1080, VGA, DVI, HDMI Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

22" und Full-HD in einem  

Dazu HDMI und nen Hammer Kontrast. Sehr elegantes Design und wenig Stromverbrauch, gekoppelt mti einem unschlagbaren Preis


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: 22" oder 24"? / 1600 vs. 1900 Auflösung / Kaufberatung*



GlockRoXx schrieb:


> Ich habe mal in der PCGH gelesen, dass 1900er Auflösungen im Vergleich zu 1680 extrem viel mehr Leistung brauchen.



"extrem" ist übertrieben - aber knapp 30% mehr Pixel machen sich natürlich bemerkbar.



> Was soll ich machen? 22 Zoll oder direkt 24 Zoll nehmen? Warten bis 24" günstiger werden?
> Ich will ja nicht direkt wieder das Gefühl haben, der Monitor sei zu klein...
> Wie ist das eig. beim Spielen? Ist 1680 genug oder ist die 1900er deutlich besser? Hat jemand Erfahrungen?



Bei den meisten Spielen bemerke ich eher n großes Bild, denn ne hohe Auflösung. Die macht sich bei allem bemerkbar, was 2D ist, weil einfach wesentlich mehr auf den Bildschirm passt.
1920er Auflösung bietet außerdem vorteile bei HD-Filmen - 1920x1080 passt eben nicht auf einen 1680x1050 Monitor.



> Was ist eig. mit den TFTs, die bei 22" ne 1900er Auflösung haben? Ist das Vorteilhaft?



Bietet unter 2D die gleichen Vorteile. Aber der Pixelabstand ist halt recht klein - gut, wenn man direkt davor sitzt, schlecht wenn der Abstand größer ist. (was bei dir -Multimonitor- wohl eher der Fall ist). Ich selbst nutze einen 4:3 20", der den gleichen Pixelabstand wie ein 24" hat und empfinde das bereits als zu klein. (aber gute 27"er sind quasi inexistent und teuer  )


----------



## Athlon76 (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: 22" oder 24"? / 1600 vs. 1900 Auflösung / Kaufberatung*

*@ GlockRoXx*

Hatte das gleiche Problem wie du und mich nun über 2 Monate intensiv bezüglich Graka und TFT informiert und belesen.
Ergebnis:
Wenn du kleines bissche Zukunftsicher sein will kommst du an einem 22" TFT mit 1680 x 1050 nicht unbedingt vorbei.
22" reicht von der Größe her und die Auflösung 1680 x 1050 strapaziert deine Graka net all zu sehr.

Meine Kaufentscheidung fällt nun zu gunsten eines *Samsung T220*.


----------



## david430 (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: 22" oder 24"? / 1600 vs. 1900 Auflösung / Kaufberatung*

ich würde keinen 22" nehmen mit full hd, nimm gleich 24":
24'' (60,96cm) BenQ G2411HD 2ms 40000:1 300cd/m² DVI HDMI Schwarz - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software by Mindfactory.de
das ist doch ein angebot


----------



## GlockRoXx (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: 22" oder 24"? / 1600 vs. 1900 Auflösung / Kaufberatung*

Danke für die zahlreiche Hilfe jungs  

Ich werd mir alle Anregungen nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen und überlegen...


----------



## Caveman (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: 22" oder 24"? / 1600 vs. 1900 Auflösung / Kaufberatung*

Ich stehe derzeit auch vor diesem Problem. Ich werde mir wahrscheinlich nen 24er holen, weil ich sehr gerne Filme gucke und im Herbst schlag ich dann zu und hol mir gleich nen BluRay LW mit zu und da brauchste eben ne FullHD Auflösung!

EDIT: Ich habe jetzt allerdings schon nen 19er und da wäre der Wechsel auf 22 eigentlich kein großer Unterschied, ist nur eben breiter.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: 22" oder 24"? / 1600 vs. 1900 Auflösung / Kaufberatung*

@ cave

wenn du mit Filme schauen möchtest wäre ein 26/27"er besser


----------



## Flenor Eldar (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: 22" oder 24"? / 1600 vs. 1900 Auflösung / Kaufberatung*

ab ner GTX260/HD 4870 lohnt sich ein 24" monitor drunter uist ein 22" monitor besser...

cave, wie weit sitzt du dann vom Monitor weg? Bei einer armlänge reicht ein 24" monitor, aber wenns aber 1,25m sind  26", ab 2m 32" usw...


----------



## > Devil-X < (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: 22" oder 24"? / 1600 vs. 1900 Auflösung / Kaufberatung*

Stand bis gestern vor dem selben Problem, bis ich dank PCGH den hier gefunden habe: Link
Kann zwar noch nix dazu sagen, weil ich den eben gerade gestern erst bestellt hab, aber lt. pcgh ist der schnell (21 ms), kein Inputlag und der besitzt ne gute Austattung (Full HD 16:9, HDMI, DVI...)


----------



## ATImania (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: 22" oder 24"? / 1600 vs. 1900 Auflösung / Kaufberatung*

Also die Radeon HD 4850 macht Auflösungen von 1920x1080 ohne probleme mit! Zocke selber alle meine Games in dieser Auflösung und es gibt kein Game welches ich besitze wo ich nur eine einzige Einstellung auf "Mittel" stellen muss 

Hier ist dann eher die Frage ob oder wieviel AA dann noch möglich ist 

Aber ich würde zu einem 22" Full HD TFT raten! Hier würde ich mal ein blick richtung Samsung SyncMaster empfehlen. Die sind gut und relativ günstig


----------



## Clastron (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: 22" oder 24"? / 1600 vs. 1900 Auflösung / Kaufberatung*

also zum zocken empfehle ich 19 Zoll, ist einfach suber damit

zum Arbeiten oder Sonstige Sachen däht ich 22 oder 24 nehmen


----------



## F4K3R (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: 22" oder 24"? / 1600 vs. 1900 Auflösung / Kaufberatung*

Also ich habe mir den BenQ E22HD geholt. Der Monitor ist klasse. Es handelt sich hierbei um einen 22 Zöller und der benötigt 1920*1080. Und den Unterschied kann man sehr deutlich sehen. Kommt aber auf das Spiel drauf an. Bei CSS ist der Ungterschied eigentlich nicht so heftig. Dafür fällt es bei Call of Duty World at War durchaus auf.
Wie gesagt wenn man die richtige Grafikkarte hat geht das auch Problemlos. Ich habe meine HD4850 gegen eine HD4870 getauscht. Denn es fehlte einfach nen bisschen Leistung. Wobei ich auch noch sagen würde das selbst die 4870 nen bissl langsam ist.

Wenn du nicht ganz so viel Kohle für die Grafikkarte die man nun benötigt investieren willst dann nimm nen einfachen 22 Zöller mit der 1600er Auflösung.
Denn das reicht völlig aus. 

Gruß
  F4K3R


----------



## atompilz (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: 22" oder 24"? / 1600 vs. 1900 Auflösung / Kaufberatung*

[FONT=&quot]Ich habe mir jetzt gerad ein neues Desktop System zusammengestellt, was unter anderem eine[/FONT][FONT=&quot] 1024MB Sapphire Radeon HD4890 enthält. Nun bin ich auch auf der Suche nach einem neuen TFT und kann mich aber auch nicht wirklich zwischen einem 22" oder 24"er  entscheiden. Eigentlich bin ich mir aber ziemlich sicher, dass mir ein 24er zu übertrieben ist, jedoch möchte ich schon sehr gern Full HD haben.
Also scheint ja für mich ein 22er mit ner Full HD Auflösung die richige Wahl zu sein. Aber schon der der LG Electronics Flatron W2261VP macht mir ja schon Platzsorgen, weil er mit seinen 22cm großen Standfust meiner Meinung nach ziemlich weit in die Tiefe ragt...er soll immerhin auf meinem Schreibtisch Platz finden und der ist "nur" 80cm tief. Die 43cm in der Höhe sind übrigens auch Schmerzgrenze, da ich sonst mein Memoboard nicht mehr sehen könnte...
Hat also jmd sonst noch ne 22" Alternative zum LG W2261VP? Preislich wollte ich auf jeden Fall unter 200€ bleiben... 
[/FONT]


----------



## goliath (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: 22" oder 24"? / 1600 vs. 1900 Auflösung / Kaufberatung*



Devil96 schrieb:


> Stand bis gestern vor dem selben Problem, bis ich dank PCGH den hier gefunden habe: Link
> Kann zwar noch nix dazu sagen, weil ich den eben gerade gestern erst bestellt hab, aber lt. pcgh ist der schnell (21 ms), kein Inputlag und der besitzt ne gute Austattung (Full HD 16:9, HDMI, DVI...)



Hi Devil

und wie ist der Monitor ??
Bist du zufrieden damit ?

Ich interessiere mich auf für diesen, aber dieser hochglänzende Rahmen schreckt mich noch ab ! (Fensterspiegelungen usw)

gruß


----------



## roadgecko (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: 22" oder 24"? / 1600 vs. 1900 Auflösung / Kaufberatung*

Wenn 24" Zoll würde ich sogar zu einem 16:9 Modell greifen (Habe ich selber). Ich finde es ist bei Filmen angenehmer ohne Balken (besonders bei Blu-Rays )

Bei der Performance habe ich keine großen Unterschiede zum 22" bemerkt


----------



## leorphee (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: 22" oder 24"? / 1600 vs. 1900 Auflösung / Kaufberatung*

Wie empfindet Ihr den unterschied beim Spielen? Ist bei dem 24" mehr zu sehen, vor allem bei Shootern wie aus der CoD Reihe?


----------



## Gerry (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: 22" oder 24"? / 1600 vs. 1900 Auflösung / Kaufberatung*



BoehseTante schrieb:


> *@ GlockRoXx*
> 
> Hatte das gleiche Problem wie du und mich nun über 2 Monate intensiv bezüglich Graka und TFT informiert und belesen.
> Ergebnis:
> ...



Stand Ende letzten Jahres auch genau vor dieser Entscheidung und habe dann ebenfalls zum 22"-Samsung T220 gegriffen. Tolles Gerät. Sehr gute Performance, Farben und vor allem eine tolle Helligkeitsverteilung.

Wenn man den Monitor nur als PC-Monitor benutzt (also nicht als Fernseher) und dann auch vor allem zum Zocken, ist man mit einem 22" wohl bestens bedient.
Das Ding ist auf dem Schreibtisch schließlich direkt vor der Nase. Bei 24" und mehr muss man den Kopf ja fast schon drehen. 

Ausschlaggebend waren für mich aber die -30% Performance bei Spielen. Bei Hardwarefressern will ich nicht unbedingt die Details herunterschrauben.

Die Monitore sind inzwischen fast schon unverschämt günstig. Vor ca. 6 Jahren habe ich für meinen 19"-Sony-TFT noch 730€ bezahlt.
Wer gerne aktuelle Games mit hohen Hardwareanforderungen spielt, der muss sich eher Sorgen um die Aufrüstung der anderen Komponenten (v.a. GPU) machen.

Die Entscheidung wird bei "Kinderzimmer"-Usern natürlich schwieriger. Weil hier oft ein TFT für alle Bereiche eingesetzt werden muss.


----------



## roadgecko (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: 22" oder 24"? / 1600 vs. 1900 Auflösung / Kaufberatung*



leorphee schrieb:


> Wie empfindet Ihr den unterschied beim Spielen? Ist bei dem 24" mehr zu sehen, vor allem bei Shootern wie aus der CoD Reihe?



Das kommt nicht auf die größe an, sondern auf das Format. Also 4:3, 16:10,16:9


----------



## goliath (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: 22" oder 24"? / 1600 vs. 1900 Auflösung / Kaufberatung*



roadgecko schrieb:


> Das kommt nicht auf die größe an, sondern auf das Format. Also 4:3, 16:10,16:9



Hi,

und welches Format ist zum Zocken am Besten ???

16:10 ?? Da "sieht" man mehr ?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: 22" oder 24"? / 1600 vs. 1900 Auflösung / Kaufberatung*



goliath schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> und welches Format ist zum Zocken am Besten ???
> 
> 16:10 ?? Da "sieht" man mehr ?



Das hängt vom Spiel ab.
Einige Spiele gehen von einem 5:4 Bild aus und wenn ein breiterer Monitor vorhanden ist, wird das Bild entsprechend auf die Breite vergrößert - oben und unten verschwinden Inhalte.
Andere haben eine mittlere Grundauflösung und schneiden bei 16:10 oben und unten was ab und bei 4:3 links und rechts.
Die meisten Spiele sind aber mitlerweile auf Breitbild optimiert und 4:3 oder 5:3 Nutzer schauen in die Röhre.  Dann ist man selbst mit einem großen 4:3 Monitor auf ein engeres Blickfeld beschränkt, als mit einem 17"-WS-Winzling (z.B. C&C3  ) oder kann nur einen Bruchteil der Bildfläche nutzen, weil oben und unten riesige schwarze Balken sind (z.B. Assassins Creed)
Ob derzeit eher auf 16:9 oder 16:10 optimiert wird, kann ich dir nicht sagen - aber aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass sich die Entwickler mitlerweile nicht mehr um 4:3-Spieler kümmern, da ist man einfach am *****.

(außerhalb aktueller Spiele hat die 16:10 Auflösung 1920x1200 aber imho den großen Vorteil, dass 1600x1200 eben doch mal passt und dass man in Texten, Interneseiten,... einfach mehr Bildhöhe hat, als mit 1920x1080)


----------



## Gerry (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: 22" oder 24"? / 1600 vs. 1900 Auflösung / Kaufberatung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (außerhalb aktueller Spiele hat die 16:10 Auflösung 1920x1200 aber imho den großen Vorteil, dass 1600x1200 eben doch mal passt und dass man in Texten, Interneseiten,... einfach mehr Bildhöhe hat, als mit 1920x1080)



Gutes Stichwort.
Ist es eigentlich so schwer eine Internetseite in verschiedenen Formaten darzustellen? Unglaublich wie viele große Seiten bei einem 16:10-Format gut 1/3 der Fläche "weiß" lassen.


----------



## leorphee (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: 22" oder 24"? / 1600 vs. 1900 Auflösung / Kaufberatung*

dazu wären Beispiel/Vergleichsbilder vom jeweiligem Game interessant und evtl. die max. Native Auflösung der Games. oder hat da jemand einen Link?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: 22" oder 24"? / 1600 vs. 1900 Auflösung / Kaufberatung*



Gerry schrieb:


> Gutes Stichwort.
> Ist es eigentlich so schwer eine Internetseite in verschiedenen Formaten darzustellen? Unglaublich wie viele große Seiten bei einem 16:10-Format gut 1/3 der Fläche "weiß" lassen.



Nuja - einfach nur den Text über die Seite zu strecken, ist einfach.
Aber sobald man Bilder mit drin hat, will man i.d.R. auch das Layout kontrollieren - d.h. der Text muss eine gewisse Anzahl an Zeilen haben, man erlaubt nicht mehr, ihn unendlich zu strecken. Für Menüleisten,... gilt das gleiche.
Ich persönlich finde breite Textdarstellungen aber auch eine Katastrophe, was den Lesefluss angeht. Ab einer gewissen Zeilenlänge wird das Lesen anstrengend, man verrutscht bei den Zeilenwechseln,... . Zur Zeit nutze ich, selbst wenn Seiten mehr zulassen würden, nur rund 3/4 der Bildschirmbreite für die Webseiten selbst.
Die einzige Alternative sind imho mehrspaltige Layouts - aber die sind dann halt zu kleineren Formaten inkompatibel.



leorphee schrieb:


> dazu wären Beispiel/Vergleichsbilder vom jeweiligem Game interessant und evtl. die max. Native Auflösung der Games. oder hat da jemand einen Link?



Afaik gibt es da bei 3D-Beispielen keine praktischen Beschränkungen mehr. Schon z.B. UT99 hat 1600x1200 unterstützt und modernere Enginges sollten bis 2560x1600 keine Probleme bereiten. Der einzige Haken ist eben das Seitenverhältniss - aber wenn ein Spiel 1024x768 kann, dann kann es auch 1600x1200. Wenn es 2560x1600 nicht kann, dann kann es auch 1920x1200 nicht - aber vielleicht 1920x1080 und 1280x720. Kritischer sind da z.B. die Grafikarten.
Weder ATI noch Nvidia können Auflösungen zwischen 1024x768 (bei Nvidia geht auch noch 1152x864) und 1600x1200 1:1 ausgeben, zumindest nicht auf einen 4:3 Monitor. Man hat nur die Wahl, die Karte schwarze Balken drum rum zeichnen zu lassen (klappt bei ATI auch nicht immer), oder das Bild wird auf 1280x1024 verzerrt - was z.B. bei einem ehemals 1600x900 Bild ziemlich ******* aussieht.
(umgekehrt, mit 4:3 auf 16:10 gibt es aber afaik weniger Probleme. Ich selbst kenn nur den Ärger, den man als 4:3 Besitzer im Vergleich zur Slimline-Gesellschaft hat)


----------



## leorphee (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: 22" oder 24"? / 1600 vs. 1900 Auflösung / Kaufberatung*

da ich für jemanden einen 24" Monitor kaufen soll in der Qualität meines 22" LG L227WTP entspricht und evtl. selber darüber nachdenke auf einen 24" umzusteigen, weil ich meinen LG gut los werden kann, stellt sich mir die Frage ob sich das am ende loht. Das wichtigste Kriterium liegt hierbei bei Games (60%) dann bisl. Grafik bearbeiten, wobei ich selber Farbenblind bin (20%) und noch 15% für Internet und Office die restlichen 5% sind für Filme schauen, welche aber dann doch hauptsächlich am Plasma schaue.


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: 22" oder 24"? / 1600 vs. 1900 Auflösung / Kaufberatung*

1680x1050 ist aufm Desktop etwas doof und nicht wirklich schön.
War auch sehr enttäuscht, als ich meinen 20" Widescreen auspackte und ihn neben meinen 20" 4:3 Schirm stellte.

Erste Gedanke beim Auspacken: WTH?! Mehr is das nicht?!
Und aufm Desktop wars auch nicht sehr schön anzuschauen.

War übrigens ein Philips 200W6CS, der recht gut zu meinem 200P6IS passte, aber er war mir einfach viel zu klein.

Jetzt mit dem 24" Hyundai W241D schauts anders aus, bei der Größe kann ich mich auch mit Widescreen anfreunden...


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Weder ATI noch Nvidia können Auflösungen zwischen 1024x768 (bei Nvidia geht auch noch 1152x864) und 1600x1200 1:1 ausgeben, zumindest nicht auf einen 4:3 Monitor. Man hat nur die Wahl, die Karte schwarze Balken drum rum zeichnen zu lassen


Du spriuchst jetzt hoffentlich nicht von 17" bzw 19" Standard Monitoren, oder?!
Weil da ists kein Wunder, das das nicht ohne Balken geht, *weil das eben keine 4:3 Monitore sind und 1280x1024 keine 4:3 Auflösung ist sondern 5:4, 4:3 wäre 1280x960*


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: 22" oder 24"? / 1600 vs. 1900 Auflösung / Kaufberatung*

Nein, ich spreche von 20" TFTs mit 1600x1200 - sonst wäre es sogar positiv, wenn 1600x900 überhaupt in irgend einer Weise ausgegeben wird 
1280x960 kommt auch als 1280x1024 raus und muss dann vom Monitor wieder entzerrt werden... (tolle Qualität. Aber da fast alle Spiele, die 1280x960 unterstützen, auch nativ mit 1600x1200 klarkommen, ist das in dem Fall erträglich. 1600x900->1280x1024 nervt wesentlich mehr. 1152x864->1280x1024->1600x1200 war ne Katastrophe, aber jetzt bin ich wieder bei Nvidia)


----------



## blutwurst82 (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: 22" oder 24"? / 1600 vs. 1900 Auflösung / Kaufberatung*



Gerry schrieb:


> Gutes Stichwort.
> Ist es eigentlich so schwer eine Internetseite in verschiedenen Formaten darzustellen? Unglaublich wie viele große Seiten bei einem 16:10-Format gut 1/3 der Fläche "weiß" lassen.


 

Die Breite des Layouts der Seiten sollte normalerweise auf 1024 Pixel beschränkt sein. Zieht man dann noch den Platz für evtl Scrollleisten und anderen Kram der Browser ab, ist man bei 940 bis 980  Pixel Breite. Somit erreicht man fast alle User. Bei Spielern mag der Webstandard über 1024 Pixel liegen, aber man möchte mit seinen Seiten ja möglichst viele Kunden zufriedenstellen. Und ich vermute mal in diversen Büros, wenn sich deren Aufgabengebiet nicht in der Informatik/Web befindet, sind kleinere Monitore vertreten. 

Soviel aus der Sichtweise eines Web-Programmierers.


----------



## Gerry (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: 22" oder 24"? / 1600 vs. 1900 Auflösung / Kaufberatung*

... sehe ich ja ein. Nur frage ich mich als Laie, ob man nicht (leicht) eine Zusatzfunktion einbauen kann, so dass 16:10/9 - User evtl am Rand noch Zusatzfunktionen anzeigen lassen können. Z.B. die Favoriten, letzten Beiträge in einem Form, News,...


----------



## Flenor Eldar (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: 22" oder 24"? / 1600 vs. 1900 Auflösung / Kaufberatung*



> da ich für jemanden einen 24" Monitor kaufen soll in der Qualität meines 22" LG L227WTP entspricht und evtl. selber darüber nachdenke auf einen 24" umzusteigen, weil ich meinen LG gut los werden kann, stellt sich mir die Frage ob sich das am ende loht. Das wichtigste Kriterium liegt hierbei bei Games (60%) dann bisl. Grafik bearbeiten, wobei ich selber Farbenblind bin (20%) und noch 15% für Internet und Office die restlichen 5% sind für Filme schauen, welche aber dann doch hauptsächlich am Plasma schaue.


 
also vonn 22" auf 24" umsteigen ist quatsch... meinst du das mit dem farbenblind echt so?
also wenn dann auf 26"würde sich lohnen...


----------



## leorphee (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: 22" oder 24"? / 1600 vs. 1900 Auflösung / Kaufberatung*

@ Flenor Eldar
Farbenblind? - Ja ist zwar nur rot/grün, aber sie ist da...
26" - ist mir noch zu teuer, da bleibe ich dann wahrscheinlich doch erst noch bei meinem 22" LG


----------



## Flenor Eldar (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: 22" oder 24"? / 1600 vs. 1900 Auflösung / Kaufberatung*

aso ok... ich dachte jetzt du siehst nur schwarz weiß xD


----------



## blutwurst82 (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: 22" oder 24"? / 1600 vs. 1900 Auflösung / Kaufberatung*



Gerry schrieb:


> ... sehe ich ja ein. Nur frage ich mich als Laie, ob man nicht (leicht) eine Zusatzfunktion einbauen kann, so dass 16:10/9 - User evtl am Rand noch Zusatzfunktionen anzeigen lassen können. Z.B. die Favoriten, letzten Beiträge in einem Form, News,...




Also die Auflösung kann man abfragen und dann entsprechende Features ausgeben, technisch kein Problem. Nur denke ich das einige User sich hintergangen fühlen werden, wenn Sie die Seite dann mal mit einer größeren Auflösung betrachten und dann so schöne Gimmicks sehen. Da sollte dann besser der Designer ran und zusehen das diese Gimmicks passend ins Gesamtdesign untergebracht werden. Da haben dann alle was von. Klar sehen solche leeren/"weißen" Stellen auf einem großen Monitor "suboptimal" aus, aber man hat ja Zugriff auf alle Inhalte, die man als User zu sehen bekommen darf/soll.


----------



## leorphee (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: 22" oder 24"? / 1600 vs. 1900 Auflösung / Kaufberatung*

werfe was roten ins Gras und ich muss nach der Form suchen, den anhand der Farbe sehe ich es nicht. Als kleine Junge habe ich Darts gespielt und die Pfeile waren rot, ging einer daneben musste ich ganz schön suchen, wehrend andre die Pfeile schon von weiten leuchten sehen haben. ärgerlich, aber ist so ich kenne es nicht anders.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: 22" oder 24"? / 1600 vs. 1900 Auflösung / Kaufberatung*



leorphee schrieb:


> werfe was roten ins Gras und ich muss nach der Form suchen, den anhand der Farbe sehe ich es nicht. Als kleine Junge habe ich Darts gespielt und die Pfeile waren rot, ging einer daneben musste ich ganz schön suchen, wehrend andre die Pfeile schon von weiten leuchten sehen haben. ärgerlich, aber ist so ich kenne es nicht anders.



Und was ist wenn man was grünes in eine rote fläche legt? Ich kann mir das garnicht richtig vorstellen


----------



## leorphee (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: 22" oder 24"? / 1600 vs. 1900 Auflösung / Kaufberatung*

es muss doch noch mehr geben die Probleme mit rot/grün haben ist die am weitesten verbreitete schwäche und vor allem bei Männern.
Auf einer Fläche? - das sieht man ja, da es sich von der Fläche abhebt.
Nach wie vor ist immer noch die Frage was man an Mehrgewinn hat zwischen 22" & 24".


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: 22" oder 24"? / 1600 vs. 1900 Auflösung / Kaufberatung*

Also ich würde 24 zoll nehmen..22 sind mir zu klein xD


----------



## blutwurst82 (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: 22" oder 24"? / 1600 vs. 1900 Auflösung / Kaufberatung*



Prince_of_Darkness schrieb:


> Also ich würde 24 zoll nehmen..22 sind mir zu klein xD




Würdest Du das auch machen, wenn Du schon einen 22" zu Hause stehen hast. Denn der Mehrwert ist schon recht gering. Wenn einen 24", dann schon einen mit einer 16:10 Auflösung (1920x1200), sonst fällt der Mehrnutzen noch geringer aus - meiner Meinung nach. 


Wielange hast Du denn den 22" Monitor schon, ist das ein Modell mit Schlierenbildung oder sonstigen technischen Mängeln die Dir zuwider sind? Wenn er technisch einwandfrei ist und Du in allen Anwendungsbereichen zufrieden bist, würde ich den 22" noch etwas länger behalten. Evtl kannst Du dann direkt auf einen 26" umsteigen. Andersherum wird irgendwann eine Obergrenze erreicht sein. Ich finde irgendwann muss man den Kopf schon weit bewegen um vom linken zum rechten Bildschirmrand zu sehen. Das dürfte in speziell in Shootern nachteilig sein.
Weiterhin werden die Montiorpreise immer weiterfallen, je mehr diese Fallen, wächst für Dich der Mehrnutzen eines 24" Monitors - nun im Bezug auf P/L.

Schwierig, da bin ich froh, dass ich privat zur Zeit noch einen 17" nutze und dann auf einen 24" umsteigen kann, da die entsprechende Hardware zeitgleich angeschafft werden wird.


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: 22" oder 24"? / 1600 vs. 1900 Auflösung / Kaufberatung*

okay wenn ich schon nen 22 zoll habe würde ich natürlich nen 2. dazu kaufen...


----------



## goliath (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: 22" oder 24"? / 1600 vs. 1900 Auflösung / Kaufberatung*

Hi,

ich muss nochmal fragen, irgendwie verstehe ich das nicht:

Was ist denn jetzt besser zum Zocken ?
16:9 oder 16:10 ????

*verwirrtsei*


----------



## Gerry (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: 22" oder 24"? / 1600 vs. 1900 Auflösung / Kaufberatung*

Was soll dann der 26" für eine Auflösung haben? Sollte auf jeden Fall entsprechend über 1920 x 1200 liegen, sonst wird das im Vergleich zu einem 24" @ 1920x1200 zu grobkörnig.

IMHO ist 22" für einen "Gamer" immer noch die beste Wahl, wenn man nicht ständig die angebundene Hardware aufrüsten möchte bzw. immer @ max. Details spielen möchte.

Die Aussagen " 22" zu klein " kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Was gibt es denn hier für Einschränkungen? Leute, vor einigen Jahren sind wir noch vor 14"-CRT-Monitoren gesessen und es ging auch.


----------



## Holdrio (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: 22" oder 24"? / 1600 vs. 1900 Auflösung / Kaufberatung*

...ja und noch etwas vorher hatten wir überhaupt keine PCs und es ging auch, und noch etwas weiter vorher sassen wir in Höhlen mit Fellkleidern und es ging auch. 



Gerry schrieb:


> Was soll dann der 26" für eine Auflösung haben? Sollte auf jeden Fall entsprechend über 1920 x 1200 liegen, sonst wird das im Vergleich zu einem 24" @ 1920x1200 zu grobkörnig.



Nö, sogar auf meinem 27er mit 1920x1200 ist nix grobkörnig, dafür Schriften super lesbar sogar von weiter weg. 

goliath: Als Spieler kannst du mit 16:10 ab 24er etwa ältere Spiele ohne Breitbild in nativen 1600x1200 spielen dank den vertikalen 1200 von denen.
Und im Windoofbetrieb gibts noch etwas mehr Auflösung/Platz.
Mir käme nie ein 16:9/1920x1080 ins Haus, bringt doch eigentlich nur Nachteile.
Und auch nie mehr ein "kleiner" 22er, gamen macht auf grösseren Screens einfach mehr Spass und im Windoof hat man mehr Auflösung/Platz, die Anforderungen an die Graka sind bei Games dafür halt auch höher.


----------



## goliath (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: 22" oder 24"? / 1600 vs. 1900 Auflösung / Kaufberatung*



Gerry schrieb:


> IMHO ist 22" für einen "Gamer" immer noch die beste Wahl, wenn man nicht ständig die angebundene Hardware aufrüsten möchte bzw. immer @ max. Details spielen möchte.



Hi, ich denke das wir "Gamer" sowieso "immer" am aufrüsten sind oder 

Da machte es deswegen auch keinen Unterschied mehr 

Ich habe zur Zeit eine 3870, habe die 4870er Generation übersprungen und warte nun auf die 58er Generation, die ich mir auch kaufen werde.

Das würde ich sowohl mit nem 22er als auch nem 24er machen, von daher = Latte


----------



## goliath (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: 22" oder 24"? / 1600 vs. 1900 Auflösung / Kaufberatung*



Holdrio schrieb:


> goliath: Als Spieler kannst du mit 16:10 ab 24er etwa ältere Spiele ohne Breitbild in nativen 1600x1200 spielen dank den vertikalen 1200 von denen.
> Und im Windoofbetrieb gibts noch etwas mehr Auflösung/Platz.
> Mir käme nie ein 16:9/1920x1080 ins Haus, bringt doch eigentlich nur Nachteile.
> Und auch nie mehr ein "kleiner" 22er, gamen macht auf grösseren Screens einfach mehr Spass und im Windoof hat man mehr Auflösung/Platz, die Anforderungen an die Graka sind bei Games dafür halt auch höher.



Hi danke für den Tipp, werde es beherzigen


----------



## Bruce112 (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: 22" oder 24"? / 1600 vs. 1900 Auflösung / Kaufberatung*

hab von 19 zoll monitor auf 24 zoll monitor gesetzt 

und bin totall zufrieden .

auflösung 1920 *1200 sprich 16:10

beim zocken der HAMMER


----------



## MuShK!N (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: 22" oder 24"? / 1600 vs. 1900 Auflösung / Kaufberatung*

Hallo... ich werde mir nächte week einen neuen monitor zulegen... ?

http://www1.conrad.de/scripts/wgate/zcop_b2c/?~template=pcat_product_details_document&object_guid=8BAD014A982BC418E10000000A0103A0&master_guid=&master_typ=&no_brotkrumennavi=&ownrow=43&p_load_area=0413024&p_artikelbilder_mode=Ein&p_sortopt=object_description&page=2&p_catalog_max_results=20&cachedetail=

Ich würde zwar lieber einen 16:10 Monitor nehmen aber dieser hier ist echt billig und hat immerhin 80000:1 kontrast. Und ich frage jetzt nochmal genau... bei welcher breite 16:10 oder 16:9 sieht man schwarze balken? und ist das mit den balken auch, wenn die auflösung 1920x1080 hat? Und was sollte ich nehmen, wenn ich auf keinen fall diese balken will?

Zudem möchte ich wissen, was besser ist weniger reaktionszeit oder mehr? also 2ms oder 5ms besser?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: 22" oder 24"? / 1600 vs. 1900 Auflösung / Kaufberatung*

Wenn du 16:9 Material (z.B. Filme) auf 16:10 (1920x1200) Monitoren darstellst, hast du oben und unten Balken.
Wenn du 16:10 Material (z.B. Spiele, die nichts anderes unterstützen) auf 16:9 (1920x1080) Displays darstellst, hast du schwarze Balken links und rechts. Oder, im Worst Case (das Spiel unterstützt nicht nur kein 16:9, sondern bietet generell keine 1080 Pixel hohe Auflösung an) oben, unten, links und rechts - es sei denn, du interpolierst (was Schärfe Verlust mit sich bringt).

Dynamischer Kontrast (und -Link geht nicht- 80000:1 wird wohl kaum statisch sein) ist im übrigen auch nicht wirklich ein Merkmal, dass einem in allen Situationen was bringt.


----------



## Gerry (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: 22" oder 24"? / 1600 vs. 1900 Auflösung / Kaufberatung*



Holdrio schrieb:


> ...ja und noch etwas vorher hatten wir überhaupt keine PCs und es ging auch, und noch etwas weiter vorher sassen wir in Höhlen mit Fellkleidern und es ging auch.



Das war aber meine Antwort auf die Bemerkung, dass 22" unzumutbar klein wäre. 

Aber der Abstand zum TFT auf dem Schreibtisch ändert sich nicht. Irgendwann ist Schluss. Es macht einfach keinen Sinn bei einem Spiel den Kopf hin- und herzubewegen, um das "Spielfeld" zu überblicken. Deshalb ist bei max. 26-28" sowieso Ende.



Holdrio schrieb:


> Nö, sogar auf meinem 27er mit 1920x1200 ist nix grobkörnig, dafür Schriften super lesbar sogar von weiter weg.



Fakt ist, dass dein 27" @ 1920x1200 nun mal nicht die Detaildichte (Pixelabstand) eines 24" bei gleicher Auflösung erreicht.



goliath schrieb:


> Hi, ich denke das wir "Gamer" sowieso "immer" am aufrüsten sind oder
> 
> Da machte es deswegen auch keinen Unterschied mehr
> 
> ...



Ich glaube kaum, dass es für dich in der aktuellen Phase "Latte" ist, da du mit einer kleinen 3870 bei vielen aktuellen Spielen, die größere Anforderungen an die Hardware haben, nun mal nicht @ hohen/max. Details spielen kannst.
Davon abgesehen kannst du dich schon mal auf die 58er-Preise der besseren Modelle bei Markteinführung freuen.


Letztendlich muss das jeder für sich entscheiden, da sind wir uns sicherlich einig. Die Frage ist nur, wer welche Anforderungen stellt und wofür man so einen PC-Monitor braucht. 
Ich für mich brauche weder zum Surfen, zum Arbeiten und erst gar nicht zum Spielen mehr als 22" bei einem Abstand von ca. 0,6m.


----------



## Holdrio (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: 22" oder 24"? / 1600 vs. 1900 Auflösung / Kaufberatung*



Gerry schrieb:


> Das war aber meine Antwort auf die Bemerkung, dass 22" unzumutbar klein wäre.
> 
> Aber der Abstand zum TFT auf dem Schreibtisch ändert sich nicht. Irgendwann ist Schluss. Es macht einfach keinen Sinn bei einem Spiel den Kopf hin- und herzubewegen, um das "Spielfeld" zu überblicken. Deshalb ist bei max. 26-28" sowieso Ende.
> 
> Fakt ist, dass dein 27" @ 1920x1200 nun mal nicht die Detaildichte (Pixelabstand) eines 24" bei gleicher Auflösung erreicht.



1) Ja eben, das war ja die Ironie daran. 

2) Klar stimmt schon, ganz hinten auf dem Tisch ist der 27er für mich so gerade das gute Maximum, Kopf drehen beim gamen muss ich noch nicht , aber ein 30er wäre mir dann auch zu gross.
Auch wegen der Auflösung ist da Schluss für mich, 2560x1600 auf nem hauptsächlich für Spiele genutzt Monitor, ne danke.

3) Hab daneben noch einen älteren 24er als Zweitmonitor, aber sehe eigentlich keinen Unterschied.


----------



## goliath (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: 22" oder 24"? / 1600 vs. 1900 Auflösung / Kaufberatung*



Gerry schrieb:


> Ich glaube kaum, dass es für dich in der aktuellen Phase "Latte" ist, da du mit einer kleinen 3870 bei vielen aktuellen Spielen, die größere Anforderungen an die Hardware haben, nun mal nicht @ hohen/max. Details spielen kannst.
> Davon abgesehen kannst du dich schon mal auf die 58er-Preise der besseren Modelle bei Markteinführung freuen.



Hi, ich habe auch nie behauptet dass ich zur Zeit mit meiner 3870 max Details zocke, denn das klappt auch nicht wirklich.

Natürlich wird die 5870 bei Start "recht teuer" sein, das war schon immer so bei neuen Produkten und wird immer so sein !

Ich sehe aber keinen Vorteil darin, jetzt ne 4870 für ca. 150 Euro zu holen, die in 3 Monaten nur noch vielleicht xx Euro wert ist, da die 5870 für ca. 220 Euro (geschätzt bitte nicht über diesen Wert streiten ) kostet.

Und immerhin geht man ja auch arbeiten um sich mal was zu "leisten" und zu gönnen 
Wie sagt man so schön: Man geht arbeiten um zu Leben, und man lebt nicht um zu arbeiten

In diesem Sinne...

back to topic:

Ich werde mich auf j.Fall nach 16:10 Monitoren umschauen, da diese einfach vorteilhafter sind. Und selbst WENN mal nen schwarzer Balken nötig wäre, mich würde das nicht stören denke ich.


----------



## MuShK!N (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: 22" oder 24"? / 1600 vs. 1900 Auflösung / Kaufberatung*

Hey ich möchte den hier holen... Packard Bell Maestro 242DX Preisvergleich - Monitor - Günstig kaufen bei Preissuchmaschine.de

Nur ich frage mich... da es heißt der Monitor sei durchgehend glasverkleidet... heißt das, dass er eine komplette glasfront wie ein oled monitor hat, obwohl es ein LCD TFT ist? Und ist das schlechter oder gleich? Spiegelt sich da nicht alles?


----------



## GlockRoXx (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: 22" oder 24"? / 1600 vs. 1900 Auflösung / Kaufberatung*

Also ich habe jetzt 3 Kandidaten zur Wahl:

24" : PC Games Hardware Preisvergleich: Samsung SyncMaster T240, 24", 1920x1200, VGA, DVI, HDMI (LS24TWHSUV/LS24TWQSUV) 215€ inkl.

22": PC Games Hardware Preisvergleich: Samsung SyncMaster T220, 22", 1680x1050, VGA, DVI (LS22TWHSUV) 160€ inkl.

22" : PC Games Hardware Preisvergleich: Samsung SyncMaster 2233BW schwarz, 22", 1680x1050, VGA, DVI (LS22CMKKFV) 139€ inkl.

Der neue TFT wird zum Spielen genutzt. Mein derzeitiger 17" TFT läuft dann als Bildschirmerweiterung fürs Internet.
Nun wüsste ich gerne was der Unterschied zwischen den beiden 22" TFTs ist. Bis jetzt ist mir nur ein anderes Design und eine 3 Ms langsamere Reaktion aufgefallen. (beim günstigeren 22")

Ich würde wohl entweder den günstigeren 22" TFT nehmen oder direkt den 24", da mir der Preisunterschied schon wichtig ist. Wenn ich 160 für nen 22" hinblättere, könnte ich genauso gut 215 für den 24" hinlegen! Der Preisunterschied machts eben 
Hab aber keine Ahnung ob ich jetzt besser den 22 oder 24er nehmen soll, ich denke der 24" ist zukunftsorientierter. Ich denke dass mehr als 24" nicht auf den Schreibtisch gehören, weil sonst einfach zuviel bildfläche da wäre und ich erst 5 min brauche um von rechts nach links zu gucken 

Was meint ihr? 24" oder 22"?


----------



## MuShK!N (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: 22" oder 24"? / 1600 vs. 1900 Auflösung / Kaufberatung*

So habe mir jetzt den hier geholt: TFT-Monitore AOC 2434Pw Angelo


----------



## Gerry (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: 22" oder 24"? / 1600 vs. 1900 Auflösung / Kaufberatung*



GlockRoXx schrieb:


> 22": PC Games Hardware Preisvergleich: Samsung SyncMaster T220, 22", 1680x1050, VGA, DVI (LS22TWHSUV) 160€ inkl.
> 
> Der neue TFT wird zum Spielen genutzt.



Preisunterschied bzgl. TFT ist total unerheblich. Interessant ist die Fütterung bzgl. der geforderten ca. 30% mehr Leistung.

Im TFT-Bereich wird in den nächsten Jahren auch noch viel gehen.
Mein Tipp: jetzt zum T220 greifen und in 4-5 Jahren dann weitersehen und den T220 innerhalb der Familie weiterverschenken.


----------



## Gutewicht (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: 22" oder 24"? / 1600 vs. 1900 Auflösung / Kaufberatung*



Gerry schrieb:


> Preisunterschied bzgl. TFT ist total unerheblich. Interessant ist die Fütterung bzgl. der geforderten ca. 30% mehr Leistung.
> 
> Im TFT-Bereich wird in den nächsten Jahren auch noch viel gehen.
> Mein Tipp: jetzt zum T220 greifen und in 4-5 Jahren dann weitersehen und den T220 innerhalb der Familie weiterverschenken.




Sehe ich ähnlich

Ich hab mir gestern den LG L227 WTP bestellt. Ist ein recht guter 22" TFT und kostet mit Versand ca. 160€. Der sollte mir erstmal ein paar Jahre reichen. Und wenn sich dann die ganze Sache mit 16:10 vs 16:9 etc. geklärt hat, kann ich immernoch auf einen größeren Bildschirm wechseln


----------



## goliath (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: 22" oder 24"? / 1600 vs. 1900 Auflösung / Kaufberatung*



Gutewicht schrieb:


> Sehe ich ähnlich
> 
> Ich hab mir gestern den LG L227 WTP bestellt. Ist ein recht guter 22" TFT und kostet mit Versand ca. 160€. Der sollte mir erstmal ein paar Jahre reichen. Und wenn sich dann die ganze Sache mit 16:10 vs 16:9 etc. geklärt hat, kann ich immernoch auf einen größeren Bildschirm wechseln



Hi, ich möchte dir nicht "zu nahe" treten, aber der TFT wäre nichts für mich,
da 

a) glänzender und damit spiegelnder Rahmen
b) kein Pivot

Gut ist der
a) der Preis
b) spieletauglichkeit usw

Die neg. Punkte wären ab zu gravierend für mich, wünsch dir aber trotzdem viel Spaß damit !
Kannst ja nochmal Rückmeldung geben, sobald du den Mon getestet hast


----------



## Gutewicht (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: 22" oder 24"? / 1600 vs. 1900 Auflösung / Kaufberatung*



goliath schrieb:


> Hi, ich möchte dir nicht "zu nahe" treten, aber der TFT wäre nichts für mich,
> da
> 
> a) glänzender und damit spiegelnder Rahmen
> ...




So hat jeder seine eigenen Vorstellungen von einem Monitor. Mir war ein office und spieletauglicher TFT zum bezahlbaren Preis wichtig. 

Mich stört der spiegelnde Rahmen beispielsweise nicht und eine Pivot Funktion brauche ich nicht. Deshalb war der TFT für meine Bedürfnisse ideal

Laut Sendungsverfolgung sollte das Paket heute ankommen. Wenn interesse besteht, kann ich gern einen kleinen Testbericht schreiben


----------



## GlockRoXx (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: 22" oder 24"? / 1600 vs. 1900 Auflösung / Kaufberatung*



Gutewicht schrieb:


> So hat jeder seine eigenen Vorstellungen von einem Monitor. Mir war ein office und spieletauglicher TFT zum bezahlbaren Preis wichtig.
> 
> Mich stört der spiegelnde Rahmen beispielsweise nicht und eine Pivot Funktion brauche ich nicht. Deshalb war der TFT für meine Bedürfnisse ideal
> 
> Laut Sendungsverfolgung sollte das Paket heute ankommen. Wenn interesse besteht, kann ich gern einen kleinen Testbericht schreiben



Schreib doch einfach nen Testbericht! Mich interessiert dieser dann weniger aber bestimmt viele andere. Die werden es dir danken!


----------



## goliath (2. August 2009)

*AW: 22" oder 24"? / 1600 vs. 1900 Auflösung / Kaufberatung*

Hi,

ich hab mal eine Frage:

Wenn ihr 1920x1200 Auflösung in Win fahrt, welche Schriftgröße usw nehmt ihr dann ?

Ist dann nicht alles "super"klein sonst ??? und somit schwer lesbar ?
Sorry evtl. doofe Frage


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. August 2009)

*AW: 22" oder 24"? / 1600 vs. 1900 Auflösung / Kaufberatung*

Also ich hab alles @standard. (20" 1600x1200, gleiche Pixeldichte wie 1920x1200 24")
Ist bei meinem knappen Meter Abstand zwar klein, aber nicht "super"klein. (trotzdem sollte der nächste Monitor 26/27" haben)


----------



## US_Raph14 (2. August 2009)

*AW: 22" oder 24"? / 1600 vs. 1900 Auflösung / Kaufberatung*

an deiner stelle würde ich einen 24" nehmen.

den hab zum beispiel ich:

T240HD SyncMaster TFT Displays


----------



## david430 (2. August 2009)

*AW: 22" oder 24"? / 1600 vs. 1900 Auflösung / Kaufberatung*

also 16:10 hat den ruf, dass es übersichtlicher ist, 16:9 ist halt besser für filme, bedingt ist auch 16:9 gut zum zocken, weil es mehr details hat, aber eben unübersichtlicher ist, so heißt es jedenfalls, mir ist es egal, hauptsache full hd


----------



## Holdrio (2. August 2009)

*AW: 22" oder 24"? / 1600 vs. 1900 Auflösung / Kaufberatung*

16:9 besser zum zocken wegen mehr Details trotz weniger Auflösung als 16:10, wie kommst denn auf sowas? 



goliath schrieb:


> Hi,
> Wenn ihr 1920x1200 Auflösung in Win fahrt, welche Schriftgröße usw nehmt ihr dann ?
> Ist dann nicht alles "super"klein sonst ??? und somit schwer lesbar ?



So extrem wie sich da die Ansichten unterscheiden probierst du das am besten live aus an einem Vorführmodell im Laden, nur so kannst du da den richtigen finden.
Manche finden sogar 1920x1080 auf nem 22er noch voll ok, andere 1920x1200 auf nem 24er eher an der unteren Grenze.
Ich gehöre eindeutig auch zu dein zweiten und finde "Normalgrösse 96 DPI" erst ab 26/27 wirklich angenehm, aber halt wirklich reine Geschmacksache.


----------



## david430 (2. August 2009)

*AW: 22" oder 24"? / 1600 vs. 1900 Auflösung / Kaufberatung*

ja wie ich auf sowas komm:
bei so enormen widescreenformaten, da bleibt ja die höhe fast gleich, wie bei normalen monitoren, nur sind links und rechts mehr details, weil da ja dann fläche dazu kommt...
bei 16:10 wird das bild einfach größer, es kommen keine wirklichen details dazu...
so seh ich des, aber nicht als persönlichen angriff nehmen, wenn ich was falsch verstanden hab^^


----------



## Holdrio (2. August 2009)

*AW: 22" oder 24"? / 1600 vs. 1900 Auflösung / Kaufberatung*

Das Bild wird schon nicht nur grösser bei 16:10, mit 1920x1200 ist auch die Auflösung vertikal etwas höher als 1920x1080 bei den 16:9.
Eigentlich sogar mehr Auflösung, Details oder wie man es nennen will bei 16:10 also, aber den kleinen Unterschied merkt in Games natürlich keiner, da müsste man schon einen 30Zöller nehmen aber für 2560x1600 noch ne passende Grafikkarte zum gamen finden ist "etwas" schwierig.


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (6. August 2009)

*AW: 22" oder 24"? / 1600 vs. 1900 Auflösung / Kaufberatung*



Holdrio schrieb:


> Das Bild wird schon nicht nur grösser bei 16:10, mit 1920x1200 ist auch die Auflösung vertikal etwas höher als 1920x1080 bei den 16:9.
> Eigentlich sogar mehr Auflösung, Details oder wie man es nennen will bei 16:10 also, aber den kleinen Unterschied merkt in Games natürlich keiner, da müsste man schon einen 30Zöller nehmen aber für 2560x1600 noch ne passende Grafikkarte zum gamen finden ist "etwas" schwierig.



ach was man brauch doch keine gute graka - man zockt halt einfach nur noch cs 1.6 
ich hab 2x 23'' von acer (x233hbd) der hat an sich n gutes p/l und es liegt gleich n dvi kabel bei - kostenpunkt um die 150€ das find ich gut


----------



## Karalus87 (6. August 2009)

*AW: 22" oder 24"? / 1600 vs. 1900 Auflösung / Kaufberatung*

hab mir nen neuen pc zugelegt...jetzt suh ich noch nen passenden TFT...
22´/24´ is mir nich so wichtig, hauptsache 16:10, gute werte und ein akzeptabler preis...
der syncmaster t220 und t240 kommen mir ja schon mal als sehr gute alternativen vor...
was denkt ihr?


----------



## goliath (6. August 2009)

*AW: 22" oder 24"? / 1600 vs. 1900 Auflösung / Kaufberatung*

Hi,

hast du dir schonmal den Samsung 2443bw angeschaut. 

Meiner Meinung hat der folgende Vorteile gegenüber dem T240:
- Höhenverstellbar
- KEIN Klavierlack

Guckstdusonstmalhier 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...bw-empfehlenswert-oder-einen-anderen-tft.html


----------



## Wendigo (6. August 2009)

*AW: 22" oder 24"? / 1600 vs. 1900 Auflösung / Kaufberatung*

Mein Bruder hatte mal 2 Samsung Monitore. Einmal 17" und 19". Beide sind nun defekt. Das ist das Ende vom Märchen.
Ich selbst habe den Benq G2400WD 24".
Kann absolut nicht klagen. 16:10 ist auch möglich.

Was hat es eigenlich mit diesem Full HD auf sich? Benötige ich dazu ne Blue Ray oder wo steckt das Geheimnis?


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (8. August 2009)

*AW: 22" oder 24"? / 1600 vs. 1900 Auflösung / Kaufberatung*



Wendigo schrieb:


> Mein Bruder hatte mal 2 Samsung Monitore. Einmal 17" und 19". Beide sind nun defekt. Das ist das Ende vom Märchen.
> Ich selbst habe den Benq G2400WD 24".
> Kann absolut nicht klagen. 16:10 ist auch möglich.
> 
> Was hat es eigenlich mit diesem Full HD auf sich? Benötige ich dazu ne Blue Ray oder wo steckt das Geheimnis?



HD-Ready steht für die Auflösung 13xx*768 oder so
und full-hd entsprechend einfach nur dafür dass die auflösung 1920x1080 möglich ist. Mehr nicht.


----------

